

Movable Type vs Wordpress? - alexknight

I've been contemplating for a while now moving my blog from Tumblr to my own hosted solution. I've been doing some research on both Wordpress and Movable Type, and they both look like excellent solutions.<p>What I can't seem to come to a conclusion though is the pros/cons weighed out in detail for both platforms. I'm pretty familiar with their history, but haven't used them in depth.<p>Can anyone recommend one or the other and state some convincing arguments as to why I may want to choose one of the other? Thanks so much.
======
maguay
While I've never used Movable Type, I feel confident recommending WordPress
hands-down. It works great, is amazingly flexible, and has a marvelous
community. Themes, extensions, tutorials, and more all make WordPress one of
the best platforms to work with.

Plus, if you've gotten used to the variety of post types in Tumblr, there are
quite a few good Tumblr-style microblog themes for WordPress from Woothemes
and others. They might ease the transition and keep your blog working more
like you're used to. You might even be able to tweak a WordPress microblog
theme to look like your existing Tumblr theme...

Finally, with the changes going on at Six Apart right now, it's hard to say
what the future will hold for Movable Type. Could get better, could get worse,
but right now it's in limbo of sorts. WordPress.org (and Automattic) are doing
great, and I can't imagine that changing anytime soon.

------
jaap_w
Wordpress might be the better solution. It is easier to learn and has a larger
user community.

Besides that Six Apart (the company behind Movable Type) has been acquired.
Although they state that they will be supporting the bloggingplatforms in the
future, the new company is aimed at advertising. Is the Movable Type will get
the attention it deserves, can be questioned.

------
alexknight
Wow thanks everyone for the great feedback. It sounds like Wordpress is
probably going to be the safer more well supported option. Really appreciate
the thoughtful comments.

~~~
maguay
Sounds like a good move :) If you need to learn more about WordPress and want
to tweak it as you need, I highly recommend the ebook Digging into WordPress.
I recently reviewed it on Techinch.com if you're interested. Feel free to give
us a shout out if you need more help!

------
buckpost
WordPress in a heartbeat. More developer support, it's free and you can self-
host.

Mark

------
owrange
from a tech dodo's point of view, i go for wordpress. i find movable type too
cluttered.

